# How come My pigeon wont fly?



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a pigeon and I am going to get another one on sunday, but i had him for about 2 mo and every time i let him out he never flies. I no he can fly because he has all of his feathers and he will fly on the pourch or back to his cage, BUT NO WERE ELSE! I let him out every day for the past mo! Why wont he fly? I tryed trowing him, Leaving him out side with me inside looking out the window, but he never flys!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*bird...*

Well it depends on the age and how much your feeding him.Another thing that could come into play is that he is sick.How hold is he and how much are you feeding him.Do you feed him then let him out.Or do you let him out then feed him.If you feed him then let him out thats probally why he doesnt fly.But if you let him out and then feed him when he comes back in could be because your feeding him to much.But like I said he could be sick.Or he is from a family that never liked to fly.Sometimes birds just dont want to fly.But like I said we need to know how much you are feeding him.When you are feeding him.Also if you is sick or not.So once I find that out then I can help more!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That was a very good post, Erik .. let's hope we hear from the person needing the info.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Thanks*

I learned all that from Jack.If it wasnt for him I wouldnt have pigeons like I do now.He has showed me alot in the pigeon world and im glad!


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

Well he is not sick ad he eats when he wants, but yesterday i broght him to my neighbors house and He got a little scared I guess because he did not no were he was and he flew on her neighbors roff and he was roof hoping for a litttle then he hung out with my neighbors birds for a little and then came back home. And when he came home I put him in the cage for a little then let him out again, he flew right on my roof and stayed there for a little and started flying in circles arownd my house. I am going to let him out again today too.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

he still sounds young if roof hopping and then flew a few circles - he will take off when good and ready.


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah I let him out again, I think it is not because he is young but is feathers are messed up look at him here http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=PigeonLover&pix=picture_010.jpg


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Pigeonlover1029, this is just my opinion, but this bird looks thin and needs more time to "fatten" up and get his tail feathers in properly before any more flying. Also, his right wing flight feathers appear to have not come in completely. He will need good feed and vitamins to enable him to succeed in flying. He really is a handsome bird. maggie


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

that was a pic of him when the fist fell out they all grew back and he is in good shape it is just the 3 feathers on one side missing now that was taken like 1 mo ago


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=PigeonLover&pix=fugde.jpg thats a better pic of him


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Beautiful picture. Is the tail hidden behind your hand?

He does seem young, but that is not the problem as young birds train well, and learn not to sit on roofs. Maybe he is not feeling 100% and needs to have a check up and fecal at an avian vet. I recommend this first thing.

Next: Once he has had a checkup and is determined to be 100% fitThen You can take him out & let him *fly in your yard, but don't make him fly from another location until the feathers are completely grown. Youngsters train better when you have 4 of them, as they learn from each other, and it is more like a classroom type environment also. I do not recommend any unsupervised excursions in the yard, perhaps the safety of an aviary for flight would be better or an enclosed porch.

...and check out the following thread for some great pigeon maintenance and prevention that the bird may need:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848

** by fly in the yard, I mean only in the confines of the yard to practice. He should not forced to fly in the sky at all. Practice should be supervised at all times. It would be safer for the bird to practice within the safety of an aviary or an empty room inside. I believe practice is only necessary to keep the muscles strong & because he is used to a routine. Once all the flights are grown then he can actually fly. *


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

still looks young and the feathers are not enough for it to fly properly especially if it has to get out of te way of a predator like a dog/hawk etc. I am not the expert but I would keep it in until it had all all its feathers


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jiggs said:


> still looks young and the feathers are not enough for it to fly properly especially if it has to get out of te way of a predator like a dog/hawk etc. I am not the expert but I would keep it in until it had all all its feathers


Thanks Jiggs,

I have clarified & re-assessed the information previously posted.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I apologise - I always when hearing fly imagine the bird high in the sky combing the neighbourhood. Yes if yard flying different I supose.

An avairy is the best idea, as suggested, itwould give the bird freedom until ready to take on the big blue sky.

what kind of pigeon is that anyway?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

My pigeon doesn't seem to want to fly either... I bring him to my garden every day and he doesn't fly or even walk around too much. I have a feed bowl that I keep pretty full and he eats when he wants. I guess that is not how this is done? He does not appear to be sick. He must be lonely... I am new to all of this and his loft is in the making. Once that is done, I plan on getting another pigeon or two.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Cricket,

another pigeon will certainly help your pigeon from not being lonely.
Some birds are not big fliers. Some of my pets, if they don't know their surroundings they won't take off. They just stay near me where they feel safe.

Reti


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

well he does not sit on roffs any more and yes his tail feather was up agent my hand. Today I let him out.. He was sitting on my roof and then he left and I havent seen him since, I hope tomarrow morning he is back. I dont want anything to happen to him....


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

he came back, when I got back from school he was in the cage.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That's great, he knows where his home is.

Reti


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes I am so happy, At first my friend thought he would go home with her pigeons because he is always seen with them, but he always comes home, and now that he nows his way in but I no other animals cant get in (the hole is to small) I might just let him out every day befor school and when I come home lock it up. Do you think that is a good idea?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think you should allow only superived excursions, for an hour and then bring him inside and go to school. Then you can let him out again when you get home. It is dangerous for a single pigeon to be out and about by itself all day.

If you let him out on an empty stomach he will come back withing an hour or less to eat.That way you can get him inside before school, and then let him outside after school before he eats again.


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

OK I am getting a homing pigeon on SUN. Will it be ok to do it then once the homing pigeon gets us to my yard?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi 1029

You can let your homer out as well - how old is it though as there are certain steps you have to take to let it fly. Some training etc. If it is young you need to keep it penned up for a week or two as it needs a veiw of its new home etc.

Good luck


J.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jiggs said:


> Hi 1029
> 
> You can let your homer out as well - how old is it though as there are certain steps you have to take to let it fly. Some training etc. If it is young you need to keep it penned up for a week or two as it needs a veiw of its new home etc.


I've always kept them in about 4 weeks, with training going on inside and on the landing board for 3 weeks.


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks all he is finaly flying and now I cant get him to stop. Every time he eats he will want to fly again.


----------



## PITALITA0024 (Sep 14, 2005)

*My Opinion*



PigeonLover1029 said:


> I have a pigeon and I am going to get another one on sunday, but i had him for about 2 mo and every time i let him out he never flies. I no he can fly because he has all of his feathers and he will fly on the pourch or back to his cage, BUT NO WERE ELSE! I let him out every day for the past mo! Why wont he fly? I tryed trowing him, Leaving him out side with me inside looking out the window, but he never flys!


I THINK YOUR BIRD IS SCARED COUSE HE IS ALL BY HIM SELF, TRY NOT 2 LET HIM OUT UNTILL YOU GET YOUR NEW BIRD, ONES YOU LET THEM BOUTH OUT YOULL SEE THEY WILL BE HAPPY AND FLY TOGETHER, IVE HAD SAME PROBLEMS, YOU KNOW WHAT ELSE CUT BACK ON HIS FOOD, MAIBE HES TO FULL TO FLY, DONT FEED THEM UNTILL AFTER THEY FLY.... IT WORKT FOR ME, BUT THEN AGAIN IF THEY GO ALONG TIME WITH NO FOOD THEY MIGHT STILL NOT FLY COUSE THEY WILL BE HUNGRY, BUT DO THIS AND IN ABOUT 1 MONTH THEY WILL GET USETO IT.... JUST TRY TO FEED THEM AT THE SAME TIME EVERYDAY.... IF YOU C A CHANGE SEND ME A E-MAIL, I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR HOW IT GOES....


----------



## PITALITA0024 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Fly Him*



Cricket said:


> My pigeon doesn't seem to want to fly either... I bring him to my garden every day and he doesn't fly or even walk around too much. I have a feed bowl that I keep pretty full and he eats when he wants. I guess that is not how this is done? He does not appear to be sick. He must be lonely... I am new to all of this and his loft is in the making. Once that is done, I plan on getting another pigeon or two.


I THINK YOU SHOULD TAKE AWAY HIS FOOD BOWL, WATCH HIM FLY TO YOU WHEN HE GETS HUNGRY HE MIGHT EVEN EAT OUT OF YOUR HAND, AND TRUST ME IT FEELS NICE WHEN YUR BIRD SHOWS NO FEAR IN YOU....


----------

